
Google Social Search, True or False Dichotomy  - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/12/08/google-social-search-true-or-false-dichotomy/
======
messel
If you dig past the hype, it's very much like Collecta inside of Google's
normal search. These forms of search are dominated by twitter, and to a lesser
extent blogs, but other data streams are coming in. Public Facebook data is on
deck.

How can a service cross the chasm between our social connections and our web
usage without full relationship information from the user?

I'm zealously interested in this question, as it is vitally connected to my
future if I want to build virtual search agents customized to users.

------
tjgillies
Awesome links and videos! Thanks!

~~~
messel
Thanks Tyler. You and two other folks enjoyed this one :D

